# Looking for a club in or near Telfair



## guntrader33 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am looking for a hunting club in or near Telfair County. I am wanting somewhere for me and my childern to got and get away and have a good time and pass it one to my kids. I hope there is one out there for me looked all last year and didnt find anything we hunted WMAs a few times but was so over run didnt see a thing. It was fun but would love some where that they can kill their first deer/hog. Thanks for any help yall can give.


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Johnson county*

1300 acre club in wrightsville. $650 per member and children can hunt till 18. I have 8 yr old son hunting with me. Call Jesse at 4045573039.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 2, 2012)

i dont get one of 2 days a week off so looking for something closer but thank you for the offer  i really want to find a club in telfair wheeler or jeff davis counties


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

350 acres in Washington County.  600.00 per year includes all game.  Plenty of deer, turkey and squirrels.  got some coyotes.  Have 4 memebers been together for 10/12 years.  Lots of stands are up and we are very informal.  Camping area no water no power we all have generators. Call me at 770-527-1526 or email @ dangar.david977@gmail.com


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 2, 2012)

i dont get one of 2 days a week off so looking for something closer but thank you for the offer i really want to find a club in telfair wheeler or jeff davis counties or with in 30 mins of telfair county thanks yall


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 5, 2012)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 5, 2012)

Guntrader check your local paper saw152 acres 6 dollars a acre.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 8, 2012)

roscoe54 i didnt see it in there. but still looking for a culb guess im to late again this year wma here we come


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 9, 2012)

Property is in Chauncey 152 acres 6 dollars a acre call Jean 678-366-9867 770-823-2462.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 11, 2012)

ok thnaks man


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

not sure if Burke County is too far. If not , let me know.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 14, 2012)

timber ghost yeah Burke county is way to far for me it is over 2 hours away really looking to stay within a hour of Telfair county


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 14, 2012)

ok...Thanks
And good luck to you.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still looking. I really would like to find something 500 and under.


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 20, 2012)

46acres in Telfair 47 acres in wheeler for lease 478-552-3428


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Where did you see this at? I am very interested in it.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am still looking yall please help


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 30, 2012)

107 acres 700 dollars a year south of Alamo 229-868-5926 or229-860-0552 after 700pm.


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 1, 2012)

roscoe54 do you know anything about this land personally


----------



## roscoe54 (Oct 2, 2012)

No just saw the Ad in the paper.


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 2, 2012)

What paper


----------



## rance56 (Oct 2, 2012)

lol, is this for real?


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 4, 2012)

rance56 is what for real man


----------



## rance56 (Oct 4, 2012)

the poster is passing along some contact info that he saw in a newspaper on some leases available and you are asking questions like he has any idea about the place. and then you follow up with asking what newspaper he saw it in, what in the world does that matter on anything, i just thought it was somewhat comical, i apologize if i ruffled any feathers.


----------



## roscoe54 (Oct 4, 2012)

guntrader if you go back and look at POST 7. It said go and look at your local paper,to the right of your user name it says Location Mcrae.Thought that is were you lived buy a Telfair Enterpise becaues iam done.


----------



## guntrader33 (Oct 28, 2012)

still looking


----------

